

Ask HN: Everybody can tell you how to do it, but they never did it. - datums

I see so many blogs and papers about startups and about being an entrepreneur. I find that many of them are from folks that never took that leap. Never experienced it. Do you usually check the source?
======
javery
I always try to read up on the authors background to frame what they are
saying.

I do think it is useful to hear from people as they are going through the
process, meaning I don't require that they have "made it" to trust their
advice.

I think there are four levels I group most people into:

1) Never done it and not doing it now. The lowest credibility level.

2) Doing it now, but not full-time. Potential for good advice but not really
in the position to make grand statements.

3) Doing it and making a good living. The best people to listen to.

4) Did it and exited. Sometimes great people, other times they have been out
too long and don't remember what it's like. (or built their company in a
different time)

